# Throws In Self Defense



## MJS (Jun 6, 2006)

What are your thoughts on using throws or techniques which involve throws, in a self defense situation?  Like everything, I feel that they have their place.  I think a bit of caution should be exercise due to the fact that some serious injury could result upon the person hitting the ground.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on using throws or techniques which involve throws, in a self defense situation? Like everything, I feel that they have their place. I think a bit of caution should be exercise due to the fact that some serious injury could result upon the person hitting the ground.


 
If it is a true self-defense situation, meaning the intent to cause me physical harm is obvious, I am in favor them.  *IF* the opportunity presents itself.  One caution that comes to mind however, is the risk of being pulled to the ground as well.  While I feel competent in my ground skills, it's not where I would prefer to defend myself.


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> While I feel competent in my ground skills, it's not where I would prefer to defend myself.


 
Amen Henderson..


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2006)

Agreed!!  Not applying the throw properly, we could certainly find ourselves in a much worse position than we originally had.  And yes, I too, would prefer not to have to defend myself from the ground.

Mike


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

The throws I use (some seen in my dvd now on post for all to see)are internal.Hence if they dont have the intent to hurt me or other -they fall any direction I desire & no harm to them.However if they choose to up grade to harm the throw automaticly dose harm to them.I do nothing more then release what is give,some times I do demo (How to borrow there energy not give & use as a throw also.)


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a brown belt in Judo and I currently practice hapkido and tae kwon do.  I think it is obvious my feelings about throwing.


----------



## Dark (Jun 6, 2006)

Some work better then others, most are effective a clinch range...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2006)

Personally, I'm a big proponent of throws for self defense when applicable.  The environment and situation obviously dictate the response to the attack, but the use of unexpected ground impact has a strong shock value and may be all that's needed to stall the attack and escape.


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey my demo video is up on post page 4 I beleave now.Search monkey & see the throws I use.I dont do  as the say Judo or Akido, but more of a leverage & not great distance.Its effective for me though.Enjoy.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe that hrows can be effective in self-defense as long as you understand their primary function in that regard which is to place the opponent in a position from which he is unable to adequately defend himself (so you can pummel him into dogmeat while he's down).

   At the same time, I would caution about going to the ground (deliberately or otherwise) because many, perhaps most, scumbags rarely fly solo when they attack.  If you're busily engaged wrestling your opponent on the ground, his buddies won't stand around and admire the spectacle...


----------



## Paul B (Jun 6, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm a big proponent of throws for self defense when applicable. The environment and situation obviously dictate the response to the attack, but the use of unexpected ground impact has a strong shock value and may be all that's needed to stall the attack and escape.


 
Bang on the money..in Hapkido we obviously use throws and during said throws, according to circumstance, we will intentionally direct the attacker into a disclocation/break/stun position as they land.

 Reasons being is the ground will always be able to hit harder than I can,and gravity is always 100%.Learn to use it well and it can become a great aid to your SD.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> I believe that hrows can be effective in self-defense as long as you understand their primary function in that regard which is to place the opponent in a position from which he is unable to adequately defend himself (so you can pummel him into dogmeat while he's down).


They can also provide a perfect opportunity to get the hell out of there!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe throws are an excellent part of learning self defense-  especially when you know when to execute one.  Not all situations will require a throw.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2006)

throws can take the "hart" out of you opponent.
and as some have already said some work better than others
It also depends on how often you do them and how naturally they happen


----------



## Adept (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll outline a situation that happened at work a while ago.

One co-worker decided to choke out another one, as a bit of a joke. He waited until his victim walked past, then leapt onto his back and applied a rear naked choke. The 'victim' flipped the attacker over, dropped him on the ground and choked him out himself. There was perhaps ten seconds between the 'attacker' initiating the attack and him waking up on the floor.

In that situation, the throw was both useful, and entertaining. It also demonstrates that not all SD situations will be life-and-death confrontations, and that bouncers have slightly skewed ideas of what is a suitable workplace prank.


----------



## Ants (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a cop in NZ and would generally advise if it is a SD situation do what you have to so that you can reasonably defend yourself.  If your intent is to defend yourself by throwing someone and they happen to land on a particularly nasty street curb and hurt themselves badly well that is is just bad luck for them.

It is all about intent and what is reasonable in the circumstances.

Your intent should not necessarily be to cause them great harm but to incapacitate so that you or another are no longer in danger from that person.


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Want to see some throws--go to search & type in monkey & see some of my 2004-6 seminar & more.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 7, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> The throws I use (some *seen in my dvd* now on post for all to see)are internal.


 


			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Hey *my demo video is up* on post page 4 I beleave now.Search monkey & see the throws I use.


 


			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Want to see some throws--*go to search & type in monkey* & see some of my 2004-6 seminar & more.


 
I don't usually do this, but.......*enough already!* Yes. We know some video of you doing something has been posted. We know. We know.  We know.  I tried to be nice, and give the benefit of the doubt, but this is getting really annoying now.


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Didnt know if youve seen it.Some may not & may give an open view on how I did the throws.I thought this was a forum were Ive seen over 500 read 1 post.Or is it just a club for we only a few people click on 1 topic 500 times.Most forums have wide acces & new people joining daily.How would they know if I had footage of throw-if it was not told of.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 7, 2006)

I like throws, and sometimes they are very useful.  But in an actual fight I've never used a major throw ... I like to use what I call knockdowns.  They aren't really throws or takedowns.  

I drive the head around and stomp on the back of the knee to collapse the attacker ... even if they hold on to me (which is almost never) I can drop a knee into their chest.

For those who like to try tackling me I reserve 3/4 nelsons and a pancake or crossfaces with a pancake or low wheel throws.

Stomping the legs is always a good time when you'd like someone off their feet for a bit.  Iside the ankle, inside the leg just above the knee, and behind or to the outside of the knee are my favorite spots.  Used in conjunction with upper body grappling (tuite / chin na) or turning the head they can be very effective.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that it is preferable to refrain from throws while other moves are possible. However, when someone gets in really close, inside your defensible position, then throws can come in very handy. It also depends a lot on body type. Different people will have to figure out when and what type of a throw suits them best.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 7, 2006)

Adept said:
			
		

> In that situation, the throw was both useful, and entertaining. It also demonstrates that not all SD situations will be life-and-death confrontations, and that bouncers have slightly skewed ideas of what is a suitable workplace prank.



LMAO!

I learned (as a bouncer) to use controled throws to great effect, but most of them start with a stunning blow (like into the doorframe of the exit?) so that I don't wind up going down with them.  I love throws in self defense situations so long as I am in control before the clinch / contact begins.  I don't ever want to find myself fighting on the ground in a street fight if I can help it.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 9, 2006)

To me, throws are integral to self defense.  The reason to use force against another is to create an opportunity to clear the danger zone.  And nothing says ..."It's time to go" ... like putting your attacker on the ground.  Assault stats tell us attackers are extremely lazy, they're looking for easy targets, they don't want to exert too much energy.  Putting them on the ground provides the defender with an extra measure of safety while they move to a place of safety.


----------



## Dark (Jun 10, 2006)

I favor the neck throws, for self defense. Just don't get too excited about using them because you don't want to break someone's neck.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 10, 2006)

Depends on the throw, situation, and your proficency on whether they are applicable in a real situation.


----------



## Dark (Jun 10, 2006)

They work 90% of the time for me...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 10, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> They work 90% of the time for me...


They work well for me also.  With 90% I would say you are quite good at nage waza


----------



## Dark (Jun 10, 2006)

Not really but sabaki isn't that bad which accounts for allot of it  I more of a striker myself.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 10, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> Not really but sabaki isn't that bad which accounts for allot of it  I more of a striker myself.


Yeah Tai Sabaki is key to about everything I think. If you develop that you are doing extremely well.  Its getting people to understand its purpose that can be difficult.  I am glad to see more and more people truly understanding its purpose.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 10, 2006)

It's also possible that successfully throwing an attacker could have a greater demoralizing efect on them--if you strike someone and don't produce a knockdown or knockout, they A) are still standing and thus still mobile, and B) know how hard you can hit and aren't afraid anymore.

Putting them feet, body, hands off the ground and into something harder than anything you were born with A) gives you time to run/follow up as appropriate and B) sends a somewhat stronger psychological message that they just got taken *down*.

Now with all that being said, there's aleways that rare guy who is either immune enough to pain or wants to hurt you so bad they just don't care......not over till it's *over*.


----------



## monkey (Jun 10, 2006)

I have the archives of Kano-Yushiba-Otsuka_tenger- have anyone seen these & what they think is the most effective for the situation today.Not for that time but in todays time.There are more grapplers now & throws are a bit of challange.


----------



## still learning (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello, If you don't know anything about throws and takedowns?  You will be in more trouble!

Best to learn as much as you can!  About takedowns and throws!

The whole idea is to take them off balance and give you the advantage when it presents it-self to you!

In a clinch or holds...you better know how to defend against these in close attacks...if your attacker is train for throws/takedowns...you will be the one going to the ground the hard way!

Do not limit your training? .....if your school do not practice these? ...find one that does....Judo is good,Bjj, hapakido, and many others, in our Kempo class..every technique can lead to take takedowns/throws.

IN fighting..any goes..total chaos...you will be taken down if your attacker is knowledgeable or lucky to get you there......BEAWARE of throws/takedowns.......................Aloha


----------

